# Beispielprogramm für MM4



## Nico99 (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit irgendwo im www ein Beispielprogramm für S7-300 gesehen, wo über ProfiBus ein MM440 angeschlossen war. Das Programm zeigte, wie man über Profibus den FU ansteuert und ausliest. Es hatte keine Extras, die Steuerung passierte direkt über Variablentabelle.

Leider finde ich es nicht mehr  

Hat vielleicht jemand sowas?

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2007)

Es gibt eine Schulungsunterlage (http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm) die das beschreibt.
Kurs D08 eine 315 mit einem  MM420.


----------



## Kai (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo Nico,

meinst Du das Beispielprogramm von Lipperlandstern? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=13523&postcount=5

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nico99 (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo!



Kai schrieb:


> meinst Du das Beispielprogramm von Lipperlandstern?


 
Ja, sowas meinte ich. Nur da war komplette Übetragung ect. dabei. Es wurde halt keine Steuerung hinterlegt, sondern nur DB und die bausteine für Kommunikation.
Aber ich denke mal, dass ich mit dem Beispiel von Siemens (Link von Jabba) und diesem Beispiel schon was anfangen kann.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## volker (4 Juli 2007)

gugst du auch auf meiner hp.

dort findest du ein gut dokumentiertes prog für einen mm4 (mm4_stds.zip)
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/S7_Bausteine/dirindex.php


----------



## Nico99 (4 Juli 2007)

Echt interessante Sachen hast Du da


----------

